# Does anyone have info on C. Stroub Treorky



## rctimmy (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

New here today and a collector of 1888 Elgin Grade 82 pocket watches. I'm trying to hunt down some information about a C. Stroub Treorky key wind pocket watch that belonged to my wife's Great Grandfather. There doesn't seem to be anything on the web about them. Any help would be appreciated. I can't even find a serial number on the movement so I'm kinda stuck. Thanks.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's something that may interest you. Old newspaper ads, if you look down the column heading "male" you'll find an ad looking for a watchmaker for a C Stroub.

http://newspapers.library.wales/view/3231068/3231069/3/stone

http://www.tiptopglobe.com/city?i=813634&n=Treorky

Can you post pictures of the watch and movement?


----------



## rctimmy (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'll post pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## rctimmy (Aug 31, 2016)

Here are some pictures. This watch has been in a box in a storage unit since about 1977. I do not have a key for it so I have not been able to wind it. It's not in the greatest shape but probably just needs to be cleaned and serviced. Is this thing rare? worthless? worth servicing? I wish I could find more information about it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If you search ebay, you'll get a set of keys delivered for under £4.










Sorry I can't help you with the movement, hopefully someone else will know.


----------

